# Molting or just dead?



## Godzirra (Jan 21, 2010)

My pink toe tarantula that I've had for two years is either molting or dead.

It is laying on it's back in it's water cap, with it's legs all bunched together like a tarantula would have if it were dead, except for one leg sticking out. 
I've watched this T molt before and this is abnormal to me. He hasn't moved for hours, about 4 hours to be exact. 

I know there have been other tarantulas that have molted in water bowl. All my tarantulas have molted with their legs spread out, do tarantulas molt with their legs bunched inwards, or should i come to terms that he could possibly be dead?

I'm going to wait overnight to see do anything.


----------



## forrestpengra (Jan 21, 2010)

Just give it time, it might be trying to pop its carapace.


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd leave it alone and watch.  Just make sure there is water in the waterdish and maybe try to raise the humidity without disturbing her.  You probably wouldn't do much more than try to hydrate her if you moved her anyway.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Godzirra (Jan 21, 2010)

Where can i find details about how a tarantula molts, because i can't seem to find information when i search - not the basic, but actual breakdown of process. 
I drained out a bit of water water from the cap as much as i could using an eyedropper so that it's not overflowing as much, ism not going to do anything.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 21, 2010)

Aw. The way you're describing things, it may not be good. I've seen T's in a deathcurl-like position just _after_ molting but not really before. Have you tried gently prodding its feet with a paintbrush or something to see if it reacts? Common wisdom says never to touch a molting tarantula but in this case i'd say a very gentle exploratory nudge or two might be in order.

Hope she's ok.

Edit: Here's a molt sequence courtesy of RobC

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N50Jp1wQJZ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N50Jp1wQJZ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 21, 2010)

There is some info on the molting process here below all the pics.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=138636&highlight=moult


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with Ethan; it doesn't sound good, but all you can really do at this point is wait.


----------



## forrestpengra (Jan 21, 2010)

Another thing I just thought of... coult this be a mature male?  Could it be attempting a post ultimate molt, which will result in death (I know.... there have been exceptions...fewwwww).  

You've had it for 2 years but how old was it when you got it?


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 21, 2010)

forrestpengra said:


> Another thing I just thought of... coult this be a mature male?  Could it be attempting a post ultimate molt, which will result in death (I know.... there have been exceptions...fewwwww).
> 
> You've had it for 2 years but how old was it when you got it?


I had one ever and the spider lived for several months after.  He had an injured leg when we got him from a LPS so I think that contributed.


----------



## Godzirra (Jan 21, 2010)

He hasn't moved not one bit. This sounds ridiculous but how long should one wait before they pronounce a T dead. I'm going to wait over night just for that small chance.

He was a juvie when i first got him. He has molted about three times since I've had him. I got him from the pet store and he was my first tarantula - a gift to my husband. 
'Ranchy the Rantula' helped me get over the fear of spiders and grow to love them.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 21, 2010)

The best way to tell is to leave them there 'till they start to stink.

Gross, I know.  But it's really the only way to guarantee it.


----------



## 7mary3 (Jan 21, 2010)

The general rule with a T as far as pronouncing a Time of Death is to "wait until it smells". 

Sorry to hear this, but hopefully it's just an odd molt. 

I have to agree with Ethan and Joe though, it doesn't sound good. 


EDIT-- 

As friggin always, Joe beat me to it.


----------



## Godzirra (Jan 22, 2010)

It had been 24 hours before i did anything, ufortunately my tarantula avicularia avicularia, passed away. He had not moved and there was a little blob of white hanging from his butt, which i also assumed was defecation after death. 

I put him in a white container and will be taking pictures tomorrow just as reference.
I'm not sure what he died of, he didn't even start a molt. I saw him earlier that day walking around and being active. So I'm clueless.

R.I.P Ranchy The Rantular


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. 

You said you got him as a juvie, and you've had him for two years.  Are you sure he's not a mature male?


----------



## forrestpengra (Jan 22, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> You said you got him as a juvie, and you've had him for two years.  Are you sure he's not a mature male?


That's what I was hinting at above as well.


----------



## Godzirra (Jan 28, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> You said you got him as a juvie, and you've had him for two years.  Are you sure he's not a mature male?


Do you mean when i got him?
I believe he became a mature male and died as a mature male.


(sorry to bump this topic out)


----------



## Godzirra (Jan 28, 2010)

I have him in the freezer lol, i just can't let go.

I wanted to mention also that we cleaned out his cage, put some fresh dirt in and everything, cleaned up poop etc. Then we moved the pokie into it.
The only thing i asked my husband not to clean up was the webbing in the corner that the old tarantula had made.

I was actually hoping that the pokie would live in it, this morning i woke up and the pokie decided to move into the little webbed corner. I was excited, because at least my tarantula left something special behind. 

Omg I'm so overly sentimental.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 28, 2010)

Godzirra said:


> Do you mean when i got him?
> I believe he became a mature male and died as a mature male.


I was referring to now, asking if he could have possibly meen a mature male and died of old age.  I'm sorry I wasn't clear, but it's good to know his death was from old age, and not something random.



Godzirra said:


> I have him in the freezer lol, i just can't let go.
> 
> I wanted to mention also that we cleaned out his cage, put some fresh dirt in and everything, cleaned up poop etc. Then we moved the pokie into it.
> The only thing i asked my husband not to clean up was the webbing in the corner that the old tarantula had made.
> ...


I don't recall if I read this somewhere, or if it's just what I personally do, but I always clean out the entire enclosure before housing a new spider.  I just don't want to risk the new spider catching something, or being able to somehow sense the old spider in there and stress from it.  Of course, I can't verify any of this, it's just what I do with my own spiders.  Yours sounds fine, and since your male died of old age, I don't really see a problem with it.  

Again, sorry you lost your little guy.  Part of the hobby, I guess.

--Joe


----------



## Godzirra (Jan 28, 2010)

I took into consideration that it might not be appropriate to leave anything behind when cleaning. My first thoughts were if there was if the pokie might think another T is in that territory and become stressed. My second thought was if the other T might have left urticating hairs embedded in the webbing.

I wasn't worried too much about if there were any viruses around and wasn't expecting the pokie to take over. So I'm pretty surprised. I don't think I'd suggest it to anyone just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 28, 2010)

must be hard to loose a T  R.I.P. Ranchy the Rantular!


----------

